# Losing pigment in lip



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, everyone. I've read a lot of threads about malts whose noses turn pink, but has anyone had a dog whose lips turned pink? Farley has pink patches on both sides of his bottom lip. I only noticed it recently, and it seems like it's spreading. The vet took a look and said not to worry--pink or black is fine and it's not any type of sore. He eats out of glass and stainless steel dishes, so I don't think it's an allergy. Maybe it's just aging? He's almost six. His nose, eye rims, and paw pads are still black. Any ideas?


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Anybody has any idea on this? Kissy lost pigmentation on both side of her lips and I think it happened in a matter of days. I brush her teeth everyday and didn't notice it before. I did some research online and most people say it's just cometic, but I'm still worried. The area looks smooth and she's fine with me touching it so probably it doesn't cause her any pain or discomfort. But still, since it developed so fast, should I bring her to the vet and check up? 

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

This happened to Daisy too, since I started brushing her teeth. She has lost some pigment in the lower lip and a little fur too. Not red or anything, just loss of pigment. I am wondering if she might be sensitive to something in the toothpaste. 
I am going to ask the vet dentist. We have a check up next month. I haven't taken her to the vet for it because it isn't red or bothering her.
I always feel that if you are worried about it, a trip to the vet can't hurt. 
I am glad it isn't bothering Kissy. Hopefully it is just cosmetic.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you lived up in New England, I would have attributed it to lack of sun - winter pink, but not in LA. Not sure what it could be.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

My Daisy's lips will lighten/turn pink if she doesn't go outside for a while (primarily winter). I'm not sure how often you take your pup for walks or go outside but as soon as she got some sun it got darker.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey thank you all for the replies!

Kathleen, please do keep updated about your vet visit! 

wkomorow & Steph_L : I do live in Boston/NYC area and my pups are mostly indoor and don't go out very often. It worries me a lot only because it seemed to develop really fast. I wonder, if it were the lack of sunshine, why didn't it happen before...

Also please see below for two pics I took. I send those to the vet, who then told me it was fine as long as it didnt cause any pain or discomfort. 

Thank you all again and please keep me updated if you get any new info! Really appreciate your help!!!! <3


----------

